# East Texas Brute!



## ugatexas (May 31, 2005)

Guys and Gals,

I shot this 230lb 8 pound brute Friday morning in Sabine County, when he popped out of the brush following a doe, I thought it was a mule deer! 

Modern day hunting is tough...trying to text your hunting buddy with buck fever is very difficult!

UGATEXAS


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

That's a pig! Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*WOW!... what an East Texas buck... Look at all that FAT!!... Congrats!:dance:.......sending you some Green!*


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice, congrats


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Anywhere in the state he is a good one- congrats!


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

well done, glad you got him


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

That is an awesome deer! Dude is a HOSSSSSSS!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Congrats on a fine animal! I bet no one pushed that big boy around!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great deer, which way from Pineland?? I hunted up there a few yrs and have friends that hunt in Sabine Co. also, NO doughtthere are some fine deer up there....WW


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Congrats on a geat buck! -Roach


----------



## ugatexas (May 31, 2005)

we are right off FM 2866 in Pineland.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrat's on a Beautiful deer! Thanx fer sharin .


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

VERY NICE!!! What a Hog!!! Congrats.!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

as said....very nice! congrats and def a trophy for east texas hunting


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

ugatexas said:


> when he popped out of the brush following a doe, I thought it was a mule deer!
> 
> LOL, or a Jersey bull calf. That thing is a monster.
> Congrats..


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Spectacular animal! Congratulations.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude, that is nice. Congrats


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

OMG! All I can say is congrats to you!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

great buck excellent picture


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

congrats great deer


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice one big dog!


----------



## hermosablue (Dec 9, 2005)

Congratulations on a dang good buck. Gotta love E. Texas, you never know whats out there.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

that deer is beastly, great trophy!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

What a great deer.....WTG....


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Super buck !!!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

That is a big ole buck. Congrats!


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

*Nice*

That looks like the deer that ate Sasquatch. It is huge!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

ugatexas said:


> we are right off FM 2866 in Pineland.


Ok, I'm thinking its also called Whitetail rd, almost in San Aug Co. I hunted a little more west off 81, just over the county line in San Augustine Co...WW


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

That for sure is a huge body deer, not many like that in Texas. Way to go!


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Friday morning? Opening was Saturday, right?


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

East Texas?? You sure you weren't in Kansas. Man that thing is a brute. Did you weigh him? Congratulations on a fine animal!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Awesome man! The body on that thing is rediculous!


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Hope you had a Game Cart that day. Or at least a bottle of Doan's


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, great deer............anywhere. That thing looks like he is from Canada.


----------



## ugatexas (May 31, 2005)

surffishwant2B,

I hunt on an MLD3 lease and our gun season starterd on October 16th and ends late January.

UGATEXAS


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congrat's!

TH


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

ugatexas said:


> surffishwant2B,
> 
> I hunt on an MLD3 lease and our gun season starterd on October 16th and ends late January.
> 
> UGATEXAS


Oh ok, nice deer though!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

ya done good!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got a herd of whitetails on my place near Centerville that doesn't weigh as much as your deer.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats...very nice!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WHAT A BEAST OF A DEER........


----------



## bgtymrs (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW Now we can't wait to get back up there! Way to go awesome deer. Hope to see some of his buds pass our way...!


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

*East Texas Hunting*

Great job my friend!! I shot a 8 pt Sunday morning in Anderson cnty that tipped the scale at 170 lbs on hoof. I though mine was a hoss!!?? My lease manager said that he has been on the lease since 2003 and it was the largest buck that has ever been recorded (we also hunt MLD3). I wish I knew how to post pics on here..


----------



## 1fazzz28 (Aug 16, 2010)

*He was a beast!!!*

It took us forever to get that beast on the four wheeler.
Congrads man.

This one was shot right bye his stand the morning before.


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

You sure you didn't sneak up somewhere north of the Great Lakes to get that hog???
Wow, great buck.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

People always grip and complain about east tex hunting but Man I'm In Love With It Myself!! Ya'll keep migrating "west" and complain over there about things that don't go your way. Its all about the hunt. In east texas, you just never know what may appear before your very own eyes. I witnessed that this past weekend. I Love The Piney Woods!!! Go Bearkats!!


----------



## BBradford71 (Nov 10, 2010)

Well done Steve, now I know where all my corn has gone! I bet with your dime bag camo he never saw you!! LOL


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice deer,
Hand Shake to you!!
When are you inviting us all for back strap?
Good Job


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Freaking brute of a deer, big congrats..


People think I am joking or lieing when I tell them how large some of the deer are up here.


----------



## ugatexas (May 31, 2005)

Now that is classic...that camo pattern needs to placed in the 3 point hall of fame!

UGATEXAS


----------

